# causeway



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2011)

In modern usage, a *causeway* is a road or railway elevated, usually across a broad body of water or wetland.

Πώς θα το ονομάζαμε αυτό τώρα; Ισθμό; Είναι τεχνητό. Γέφυρα δεν είναι.





​The Johor–Singapore Causeway, as viewed from the Woodlands Checkpoint in Singapore, 
facing towards Johor Bahru, Malaysia.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2011)

Γιατί δεν είναι γέφυρα; Εμένα μου θυμίζει τις γέφυρες του στρατού που στήνουν δρόμο πάνω σε βάρκες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2011)

Στο Αργοστόλι της Κεφαλλονιάς που έχει τέτοια γέφυρα, γέφυρα τη λένε, πάντως.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2011)

Στην ουσία γέφυρα είναι, αλλά δεν το λένε bridge, για να φανεί η διαφορά τους. Είναι πολύ μακρύτερο από γέφυρα και στην ουσία μοιάζει πιο πολύ με αυτοκινητόδρομο, παρά με γέφυρα. Δες εδώ, π.χ. 





ή εδώ:




The Lake Pontchartrain Causeway, which consists of two parallel bridges, 
holds the distinction as the longest over-water highway in the world by total length. 

Το ονομάζει over-water highway, αντί να πει απλώς "γέφυρα". Ας πούμε ότι η βάση του οικοδομήματος είναι μια γέφυρα ή δύο παράλληλες γέφυρες που λέει πιο πάνω, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένας αυτοκινητόδρομος πάνω στο νερό.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 5, 2011)

Θα μπορούσες ίσως να το πεις _χαμηλή γέφυρα_, σε αντιδιαστολή με την _υψηλή γέφυρα_ που είναι καθιερωμένος όρος; Δεν ξέρω...


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Μπονζούρ. Κάνει η _υπερθαλάσσια γέφυρα_;


Όχι, δεν κάνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2011)

Εγώ στην Ελλάδα ένα τέτοιο ξέρω: τη γέφυρα του Αλιάκμονα:








nickel said:


> Μπονζούρ. Κάνει η _υπερθαλάσσια γέφυρα_;



Χμμμμ, μήπως _υπερθαλάσσια λεωφόρος_ (ευρήματα μηδέν);


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Πάντως, η _οδογέφυρα_ αντιστοιχεί στο _viaduct_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Έχουμε την *υπερυψωμένη λεωφόρο*.

In modern usage, a causeway is a road or railway elevated, usually across a broad body of water or wetland.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Causeway


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2011)

Υπάρχει κι αυτή η διαφορά που λέει η Έλσα. Το causeway είναι πάντα χαμηλό. Δεν μπορούν να περάσουν πλοία από κάτω. Σε μερικά δεν περνάει ούτε βαρκούλα, σε άλλα περνάνε μόνο βαρκούλες. Το Lake Pontchartrain Causeway που είναι το μακρύτερο causeway στον κόσμο έχει vertical clearance μόλις 15 πόδια. 
Causeways are also common in Florida, where low bridges may connect several man-made islands, often with a much higher bridge (or part of a single bridge) in the middle so that taller boats may pass underneath safely. Causeways are most often used to connect the barrier islands with the  mainland.
​ Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο υπερθαλάσσιες αυτές οι γέφυρες. Υπάρχουν και σε λίμνες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Μα κανονικά _causeway_ ήταν ο δρόμος, το πέρασμα, μέσα σε ελώδες έδαφος ή σε κάποια υδάτινη έκταση και γι' αυτό υπάρχει το _υπερυψωμένος_, επειδή δεν ήταν βέβαια στην επιφάνεια του νερού. Αλλά τώρα, έτσι που δεν είναι πάνω στο έδαφος, αλλά χτίζονται πάνω σε άλλα στηρίγματα, μας μπερδεύουν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Αυτήν εδώ την King Fahd Causeway, που ενώνει το Μπαχρέιν με τη Σαουδική Αραβία, όλοι τη μεταφράζουν γέφυρα του βασιλιά Φαχντ. (Όχι θα κάτσουν να σκάσουν.)


----------



## rogne (Aug 5, 2011)

Η μεγαλύτερη *γέφυρα-αυτοκινητόδρομος* στον κόσμο εγκαινιάστηκε στην Κίνα!

At 26.4 miles long, the *Qingdao Haiwan Bridge* would easily cross the English Channel and is almost three miles longer than the previous record-holder, the _*Lake Pontchartrain Causeway*_ in the American state of Louisiana. 

Αν _bridge _και _causeway _είναι συγκρίσιμα μεταξύ τους, μήπως είναι μάλλον ίδια πράγματα (δηλαδή είτε γέφυρες είτε αυτοκινητόδρομοι είτε και τα δύο μαζί, ανάλογα με το τι βολεύει κάθε φορά);


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2011)

Η διαφορά όπως μου τη δινει το ιντερνέτιο ειναι ότι το causeway μπορεί να περιέχει και γέφυρες. 
Από εδώ:
Anecdotally, causeways tend to refer to roadways which are close to the surface of the water or wetlands they provide passage over, and often do not allow nautical navigation underneath them. For example, the Lake Pontchatrain Causeway is a causeway in title, but there is a separate drawbridge located at mile marker 16, known as the Bascule Drawbridge, which allows for nautical navigation underneath the causeway. The causeway itself also claims itself as the world's longest bridge at approximately 24 miles in length, illustrating the ambiguity of the terms "causeway" and "bridge."


----------



## Philip (Aug 6, 2011)

A lot of causeways in these parts are just hard surfaces on which vehicles can drive from the mainland to a nearby island ...






...preferably ...






... before the tide comes in.





You drive to Holy Island at your own risk mg:


----------



## cougr (Aug 6, 2011)

That last image Philip, perfectly exemplifies the meaning behind the term _οδοδιάβασις μέσω υδατορρεύματος_.mg:


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μου θυμίσατε μια παλιά μου αγάπη, το νησάκι Μον Σεν-Μισέλ, για το οποίο διαβάζω στην αγγλική Wikipedia: 

*Tidal island*
Mont Saint-Michel was previously connected to the mainland via a thin natural *land bridge*, which before modernization was covered at high tide and revealed at low tide. This connection has been compromised by several developments. Over the centuries, the coastal flats have been polderised to create pasture. Thus the distance between the shore and the south coast of Mont-Saint-Michel has decreased. The Couesnon River has been canalised, reducing the flow of water and thereby encouraging a silting-up of the bay. In 1879, the land bridge was fortified into a true *causeway*. This prevented the tide from scouring the silt around the mount.

On 16 June 2006, the French prime minister and regional authorities announced a €164 million project (Projet Mont-Saint-Michel) to build a hydraulic dam using the waters of the river Couesnon and of tides to help remove the accumulated silt deposited by the rising tides, and to make Mont-Saint-Michel an island again. It was projected to be completed by 2012.

The construction of the dam began in 2009 and is now complete. The project also included the destruction of the causeway that had been built on top of the small land bridge and enlarged to join the island to the continent, and was used also as a parking lot for visitors. It will be replaced by an *elevated light bridge*, under which the waters will flow more freely, and that will improve the efficiency of the now operational dam, and the construction of another parking lot on the mainland. Visitors will use small shuttles to cross the future bridge which will still be open to pedestrians and unmotorized cycles.​
Προφανώς το ελληνικό κείμενο («μικρή νησίδα στις ακτές της Νορμανδίας, σε πολύ μικρή απόσταση (περίπου 1,6 χλμ) από την ακτή, με την οποία συγκοινωνεί με ασφαλτοστρωμένο δρόμο») χρειάζεται ενημέρωση.

Να 'χαμε και καμιά τωρινή φωτογραφία...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 6, 2011)

Σου κάνουν αυτές; :) Είναι του 2008.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2011)

Πρέπει να έχουν αλλάξει πολλά από τότε, αν τα λέει καλά η Wikipedia. Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να μου πει αυτή η φωτογραφία Ιουλίου 2011 (προσωρινή κατάσταση, ίσως):
This shot was taken at about 9:50 pm and the sun was still up. Mont St-Michel was an island, but is now connected to mainland France by the narrow causeway you see in the foreground.
Φωτογραφία εδώ.

Ή:
Mont-St-Michel et le nouveau barrage
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sur-un-nuage/5732993226/


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 6, 2011)

Αν λέγαμε υπερυδάτινη γέφυρα/ζεύξη;

(Ένα αποτέλεσμα όλο κι όλο για το υπερυδάτινος).


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 6, 2011)

Με την παλιά του έννοια, το _causeway_ θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί *οδός επί αναχώματος*. Για τις σύγχρονες κατασκευές πιστεύω ότι σαφέστερο είναι το _χαμηλή γέφυρα_...


----------

